# th350 tranny swap



## 66tempest (Apr 10, 2012)

hey guys i have a tempest with a 350 oldsmobile engine and was told it had a 2 speed powerglide after doing some research i read that the powerglide doesnt even match the bolt pattern on oldsmobile engines the tranny is deffinitly a 2 speed but what is it? the real question i have is if a th350 will bolt on to the olds 350 or what manual transmission i can put on my olds 350.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66tempest said:


> hey guys i have a tempest with a 350 oldsmobile engine and was told it had a 2 speed powerglide after doing some research i read that the powerglide doesnt even match the bolt pattern on oldsmobile engines the tranny is deffinitly a 2 speed but what is it? the real question i have is if a th350 will bolt on to the olds 350 or what manual transmission i can put on my olds 350.


Your current 2 speed automatic is probably the ST-300 which was used by BOP up till 69. The st-300 was replaced with the th350 and should bolt up to your olds engine.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

That's correct.
As long as you get a Buick/Olds/Pontiac TH350, it will bolt up. Chevy uses a different bellhousing boltpattern, and cannot be used.

Keep in mind that the TH350 uses a kickdown cable attached to the throttle lever, so you'll need to come up with brackets to attach the adjustable kickdown cable and a way to attach that cable to your carb throttle lever.

Lars


----------



## 66tempest (Apr 10, 2012)

thank you that was very helpful, now if i wanted to put a manual transmission what would you recommend?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Buy the complete Kiesler conversion kit with the Tremec 5-speed overdrive tranny. It has every part you need to do the complete conversion and get an OD tranny so you can get 24 mpg out of your Pontiac... and 1st gear will tear your head off.


----------



## 66tempest (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks sounds like a good plan do they make them for an oldsmobile engine


----------



## Ricardosinger (May 2, 2011)

Dear Lars:
I need some advice and I would be thankful if you an help.
I have a 67 Lemans with a 2 speed powerglide / tuboglide I am not sure but is the original transmission. I am getting horrible gas milage and would like to do a swap for something with a taller ration.
Is there a tranny that I can get and do a straight swap?
I would like to have something with an OD

THANK YOU


----------

